# 350z vs. s200



## CantWaitTillIdrive (Apr 28, 2006)

is a 350z raced with a s2000 which would win? (stock)


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

From experience the 350Z will edge out the S2K. But it really depends on drivers.


----------



## CantWaitTillIdrive (Apr 28, 2006)

wow really? doesnt the s2000 have like 9k rpm and 350z only like 6.5k?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

rev limit has absolutely NOTHING to do with power, weight, or drivers.

why would you say something like that?

that race is a total drivers race. And, I'm guessing you're not that great a driver.


----------



## CantWaitTillIdrive (Apr 28, 2006)

lol. im only 14. thats why my name is what it is. Im trying to choose now so i can start saving up and it took me quite a while to choose an airsoft gun 2 1/2 years i think so i thought id start choosing a car now.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol, you do mean at the track right? i think at the track, since its only 1/4 mile long, the edge would go to the 350z. the 2003 350z gets 14.1 according to the site i googled. the s2000 gets a 14.4. 
a typical drivers race. the tq from the vq should be enough to make up for any slight mistakes, but not by much.


----------



## CantWaitTillIdrive (Apr 28, 2006)

ohhhhh...whats the difference between the 03' version and the 06' at the track?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

06's have more hp but less tq and it basically evens out, especially because the newer models are heavier.


----------



## Nissan_3_50Z (Jun 16, 2006)

hm...i never knew that....let me check that out.



chimmike said:


> 06's have more hp but less tq and it basically evens out, especially because the newer models are heavier.


----------



## jblaze1999 (Jun 19, 2006)

I lost to an S2000 in my 1990 300zx twin turbo. That was the night I killed my engine. I still have that car but now I have a 350z so I can't wait for a rematch with an S2000.


----------



## VEX (Jun 19, 2006)

New Zed have 300hp, but 10nm less ( old 363, new 253 nm ) and have 0.1 sec better 0-60 time ( 5.9 old, 5.8 new ) . And now its a 7k rpm car

Duno if he is gonna be heavy-er, think not, cause its only a minor mods on a car ( led ligts behind, some different switches inside


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the 06 Z's are heavier by nature, the newer the Z, the heavier it is. All the 03 models were the lightest of the bunch according to trim level.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

jblaze1999 said:


> I lost to an S2000 in my 1990 300zx twin turbo. That was the night I killed my engine. I still have that car but now I have a 350z so I can't wait for a rematch with an S2000.


That is because your engine was not healthy. For the rest of you guys do not talk about _street racing _or I'll have to shut this thread down, sorry but that is the forum rules.


----------



## CantWaitTillIdrive (Apr 28, 2006)

so even though the newer versions are heavyer they're faster by .01 secs on 1/4?


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

chimmike said:


> 06's have more hp but less tq and it basically evens out, especially because the newer models are heavier.


Chimmike answered that one already. Yes, the newer Z's are still slightly faster, even though they are heavier, because their power was increased to compensate for the added weight.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

CantWaitTillIdrive said:


> so even though the newer versions are heavyer they're faster by .01 secs on 1/4?



this is less attributable to the car and moreso to the driver. Get an equivalent driver in both cars and he'll pull the same times in both. It's not really proven that with bolt ons that the revup even traps higher.


----------

